# Christine A. McCallum, Teacher, Accused Of Having Sex With Teen 300 Times



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2009)

When I was a kid I never heard of such a thing....now you hear this happening almost every day. What do there women see in 13-17 year olds??
A stiff one maybe?

Come on guys......would any of you complain if a hot teacher came on to you.





Teacher allegedly seduces boy, 13 - BostonHerald.com

By Jessica Fargen  |   Saturday, January 10, 2009  |  Home - BostonHerald.com  |  Local Coverage

Photo by Patrick Whittemore
A married South Shore teacher was living a disturbed double life for nearly two years, police said, allegedly seducing a 13-year-old boy, plying him with booze and having sex with him on kitchen floors and couches, sometimes right under the nose of her husband.

Christine A. McCallum, 29, who is on leave from her job at an Abington elementary school, was charged yesterday with seven counts of statutory rape for the serial liaisons in Rockland and Abington from February 2006, when she allegedly took the boy’s virginity, to November 2007.

McCallum, a waifish bespeckled blonde who tightly clutched her husband’s hand in court yesterday, declined comment.

But her alleged teenage conquest told police they had sex more than *300 times* - almost “every other day” while he was 13, 14 and 15 years old. The boy told police they had sex for the first time Feb. 7, 2006, on a couch at McCallum’s Rockland home while her husband slept upstairs, according to a police report.

McCallum and the boy had unprotected sex in the shower, on the kitchen floor and the living room floor on a green shag rug that was seized yesterday as a result of a search warrant, court documents say.

McCallum’s lawyer, Frederick McDermott, said McCallum took in the boy and his younger brother, who were being raised by a single dad. She denies all the allegations.

“She tried to mother the child because she felt sorry for them,” he said.

McCallum weaved her way into the boy’s life in late 2005, prosecutors said, when she became a tutor for his younger brother, let them stay at her house, emptied their backpacks after school, fed them dinner and gave them rides.

But within months, prosecutors said, McCallum was plying the boy with cranberry and vodka drinks, Jell-o shots and rum, and sleeping with him in her house and his house.

McCallum ended the relationship in November 2007 in a fit of jealousy, after she found out he was using the cell phone she bought him to text other girls, police said. They had sex that night for the last time, police said.

“She was crying. She kissed him and told him she loved him. He told her he loved her,” according to a police report.

Plymouth prosecutor Michael Scott said McCallum was “obsessed” with the boy, writing the boy 10 love letters. “I would choose you over this job,” she wrote, Scott said. “I trust you that ‘this’ can work.”

In a MySpace [website] message, McCallum wrote that she struggled with her desires, Scott said. “It’s hard to be with you and set boundaries,” she allegedly wrote. “It’s hard to kiss you and tell you no.”

Police said the boy’s father contacted police Tuesday after a friend of the boy told his mother about the affair. The mother told the boy’s father.

Article URL: Teacher allegedly seduces boy, 13 - BostonHerald.com


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Where were these teachers when I was a student


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2009)

When I was a kid in school, I thought about doing a few of my teachers.
Turns out, I was born too late, cause now it seems to be the other way around... the teachers are now the ones with the dirty minds


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2009)

I was thinking this was old news but it turns out the names were just similar....
Carrie McCandless


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

I would


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2009)

Nien, she looks like Rocky Dennis' fraternal twin...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Nien, she looks like Rocky Dennis' fraternal twin...



She likes to do little kids, I don't think they mind too much...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 12, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Where were these teachers when I was a student



For real, every time I hear about something like this, I ask myself that question.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2009)

As I've said before:

"Whenever I hear about this stuff, or when some hot female teacher has sex with a student, I know that as an adult, and a parent, I'm supposed to be upset and outraged, but...

If it was _me_, and some hot female teacher wanted to do some extracurricular activities at her house or some hot chick from my class wanted to take me on a magic carpet ride...I don't think I'd be that upset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## KentDog (Jan 12, 2009)

^Yes, but can we all agree that she is not hot? The other blonde teacher was, but this one looks like a dummie.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2009)

KentDog said:


> ^Yes, but can we all agree that she is not hot? The other blonde teacher was, but this one looks like a dummie.


A Dummie?  She looks like all of those perfect little Miss Busy Bodies from when I was in school who had perfect science projects, always did their homework, had their book reports finished weeks in advance, ran for class president, etc, etc then after all that pressure end up doing something really stupid because they drove themselves nuts.....kind of like Marsha Brady...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2009)

KentDog said:


> ^Yes, but can we all agree that she is not hot? The other blonde teacher was, but this one looks like a dummie.



Compared to the teachers we had in school years ago she's not bad.


The male teachers looked like this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the female teachers used look like this.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 12, 2009)

Is Uncle Sam going to put her in prison or not?  If it was a man who had sex with 13 year old, Uncle Sam will rush to lock him in for life.  It was about a year ago a woman counselor at school who had sex with teen student, she got only about thirteen month or something.  I am so surprised to see no one condemned her in this message forum.  If it was a man I am sure everybody will condemn him.  What a double standard.  Women deserve equal right not special right.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jan 12, 2009)

"Nice"

"When I was growing up, I had Sister Mary Shovel Face in school... you get Sharon Stone."


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

She's not "hot," but at 13 when all the other girls on the playground won't let you go past second base, I would let her fuck me.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 12, 2009)

maniclion said:


> A Dummie?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2009)

Ah, a ventriloquists dummy, I got ya


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2009)

if it were my son i'd do everything i could to see that she got equal justice as to what a man would serve for the same crime. fucking sick bitch.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 13, 2009)

"SEX WITH THE TUTOR"?  What the fuck...the topic of the show should be "SEX WITH THE STUDENT."  Since the teacher knew what she was doing, she should take full responsibility.  Is media trying to say it is boy's fault?


----------



## FinaAddict181 (Jan 13, 2009)

lol it's a widespread thing. Seriously one of my teammates in highschool was 15 nailing our center fielders mom. Word spread finally and it hit the news - Jenny Dinkel - wife of former Bengal Doug Dinkel.


----------



## FinaAddict181 (Jan 13, 2009)

Google it - NKY news


----------



## Chubby (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't believe this.  All of you guys think this is some kind of sexual fantasy.  This is a sexual crime against a minor by a grown up woman.  Damn..you guys are so sexually obsessed.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

FinaAddict181 said:


> lol it's a widespread thing. Seriously one of my teammates in highschool was 15 nailing our center fielders mom. Word spread finally and it hit the news - Jenny Dinkel - wife of former Bengal Doug Dinkel.


If he is a friend as you say he is, can you ask him what she would see in a 15 year old?

Why would a woman that age mess with a young kid and risk everything?





FinaAddict181 said:


> Google it - NKY news



Your supposed to provide the link.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I can't believe this.  All of you guys think this is some kind of sexual fantasy.  This is a sexual crime against a minor by a grown up woman.  Damn..you guys are so sexually obsessed.



I caught my 12 year old wacking off to the PS 2 WWE wrestling game where you can adjust the size of boobs....well anyway, imagine what he would do if he had the chance to touch them boobs.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I caught my 12 year old wacking off to the PS 2 WWE wrestling game where you can adjust the size of boobs....well anyway, imagine what he would do if he had the chance to touch them boobs.


Sorry, I didn't get your point.  Are you trying to say your 12 year old is sexually obsessed too?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> if it were my son i'd do everything i could to see that she got equal justice as to what a man would serve for the same crime. fucking sick bitch.



I don't agree. Its not the same thing. Men and women are equal, but we aren't the same. 

Woman having sex with under age boys doesn't seem sick, unless the kid is under 13. At 12, I knew who I wanted to stick my dick in who who I didn't given the chance, so there isn't any manipulation going on. What you are calling sick, I am calling a lucky break for some kid. Biology meant for us to be breeding as soon has our nuts dropped. Society keeps changing the rules, but biology stays the same for millions of years.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I caught my 12 year old wacking off to the PS 2 WWE wrestling game where you can adjust the size of boobs....well anyway, imagine what he would do if he had the chance to touch them boobs.



Shoot a wad in his pants like on American Pie.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I can't believe this.  All of you guys think this is some kind of sexual fantasy.  This is a sexual crime against a minor by a grown up woman.  Damn..you guys are so sexually obsessed.



I guess it just depends on what side of the vagina you happen to be on.  I don't know how it is for you, but for those of us _in front_ of the vagina, we're not so horrified.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I caught my 12 year old wacking off to the PS 2 WWE wrestling game where you can adjust the size of boobs....well anyway, imagine what he would do if he had the chance to touch them boobs.



I worked at a hospital were a security guard related the following story about his daughter.

He took his 10 year-old daughter to the playground.  As he watched, she got on the pole to slide down.  She proceeded to go down about a dozen times, holding the pole between her legs.  He walked over to her and asked what she was doing.  She said that she liked to slide down the pole because it "made her legs tingle."

A hundred years ago, the average girl hit puberty at age 16.  These days, it's 12.   I asked a doctor that I worked with about this.  She said it was believed that the ready access to food to be the cause.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2009)

DOMS said:


> A hundred years ago, the average girl hit puberty at age 16.  These days, it's 12.   I asked a doctor that I worked with about this.  She said it was believed that the ready access to food to be the cause.



I was listening to an audiobook by an evolutionary biologist who said the exact same thing. Almost all species do this. Nature intended us to be able to reproduce faster in times of abundance, and not so much in times of food shortages. This was critical during times when we weren't technologically advanced enough to control our environments and food supplies.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I was listening to an audiobook by an evolutionary biologist who said the exact same thing. Almost all species do this. Nature intended us to be able to reproduce faster in times of abundance, and not so much in times of food shortages. This was critical during times when we weren't technologically advanced enough to control our environments and food supplies.



What's also interesting is that it isn't the same for all races.  Black girls hit puberty 2 weeks after their 12th birthday.  I don't know the break down for the other races, but their the fastest.

When I was a kid, the age for hitting puberty was 13, and that was just about 20 years ago (mid-80s).  To think of them hitting it at 12...it's kind of...off putting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I don't agree. Its not the same thing. Men and women are equal, but we aren't the same.
> 
> Woman having sex with under age boys doesn't seem sick, unless the kid is under 13. At 12, I knew who I wanted to stick my dick in who who I didn't given the chance, so there isn't any manipulation going on. What you are calling sick, I am calling a lucky break for some kid. Biology meant for us to be breeding as soon has our nuts dropped. Society keeps changing the rules, but biology stays the same for millions of years.



biologically women would seek a mate that will not only be able to impregnate her but who will also be able to protect and provide for her and the resulting offspring. that's what nature programs a female to do. so if she's zoning in on a child to do this she's tweaked in the head. mentally she's a stupid little kid. legally she's a grown woman who committed a crime. 

if it was so great for the boy why was he moving on to girls his own age? my son is 11 he hasn't even _started_ puberty but he's developing normally. i suspect there's been some making out and he told me about something that happened that was "scary but exciting". this stuff is _normal_ having some retarded mentally fucked up older woman after you at that age is sick. a woman would have to be REALLY desperate for any type of attention to go there. 

why an 8th grade boy would do it i get. why a woman would make herself sexually available to a child i'll never understand.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 13, 2009)

My schools sucked.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> biologically women would seek a mate that will not only be able to impregnate her but who will also be able to protect and provide for her and the resulting offspring. that's what nature programs a female to do. so if she's zoning in on a child to do this she's tweaked in the head. mentally she's a stupid little kid. legally she's a grown woman who committed a crime.
> 
> if it was so great for the boy why was he moving on to girls his own age? my son is 11 he hasn't even _started_ puberty but he's developing normally. i suspect there's been some making out and he told me about something that happened that was "scary but exciting". this stuff is _normal_ having some retarded mentally fucked up older woman after you at that age is sick. a woman would have to be REALLY desperate for any type of attention to go there.
> 
> why an 8th grade boy would do it i get. why a woman would make herself sexually available to a child i'll never understand.



Yes she probably has a whole load of mental problems to want 13 year old cock. But, that doesn't mean she hurt anybody. She certainly didn't hurt that kid. I bet he will be telling the guys how he fucked his teacher when he was 13 for the rest of his life. That shit is a status symbol for today's youth. Seriously, he was be considered the man.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

DOMS said:


> I worked at a hospital were a security guard related the following story about his daughter.
> 
> He took his 10 year-old daughter to the playground.  As he watched, she got on the pole to slide down.  She proceeded to go down about a dozen times, holding the pole between her legs.  He walked over to her and asked what she was doing.  She said that she liked to slide down the pole because it "made her legs tingle."
> 
> *A hundred years ago, the average girl hit puberty at age 16.  These days, it's 12.   I asked a doctor that I worked with about this.  She said it was believed that the ready access to food to be the cause.*



That's interesting.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> why an 8th grade boy would do it i get. why a woman would make herself sexually available to a child i'll never understand.



That's what I am saying, the thing is you hear about this almost every week.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That's what I am saying, the thing is you hear about this almost every week.



If there are people who like to be peed on, there must be grown plenty of women who like fucking little boys.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

KelJu said:


> If there are people who like to be peed on, there must be grown plenty of women who like fucking little boys.



Ten years ago I could say no one was interested in that....now you have 2 girls and 1 cup...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> And the female teachers used look like this.



Sister Mary!!??  


(Goddamn could she hit hard)  -


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

With a ruler or a fist?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Where were these teachers when I was a student



Who cares about teachers and students!?!?

I'm just asking for a GF who wants to #uck that much! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> With a ruler or a fist?



She was a slapper...

Back and Forehand...

But she did have the Minnesota hardwood
yardstick with the metal endcaps
for more reachy corrections.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 13, 2009)

new court ruling in the great state of Washington...

Court: Teachers can have sex with 18-year-olds - MyNorthwest.com


----------



## maxpro2 (Jan 13, 2009)

MWpro said:


> "Nice"
> 
> "When I was growing up, I had Sister Mary Shovel Face in school... you get Sharon Stone."



Damn no South Park or Rescue Me fans?


----------

